# KRXQ Sacramento Radio Hosts Encourage Violence Against Transgender Children



## octobr (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/michael-rowe/krxq-sacramento-radio-hos_b_210637.html enjoy



> Even by the flexible moral, ethical, and professional standards of American talk radio, the May 28th segment of KRXQ 98.5 FM Sacramento's Rob, Arnie, & Dawn in the Morning radio talk show makes for a sickening half-hour of ugliness and cruelty. For once, the focus was not LGBT adults, but minors. The hosts, Rob Williams and Arnie States, devoted the segment in question to a vicious diatribe against transgender children, some as young as five, focusing in particular on the case of one Omaha family raising a gender dysphoric child, and their decision to support her transition from male to female.
> 
> Williams and States took turns referring to gender dysphoric children as "idiots" and "freaks," who were just out "for attention" and had "a mental disorder that just needs to somehow be gotten out of them," either by verbal abuse on the part of the parents, or even shock therapy.
> 
> ...


And if you wanna listen to the drivel ... 

http://www.glaadblog.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/052809_TransgenderChildrenInAmerica.mp3


ENJOY YOUR NAUSEA!


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 4, 2009)

That's sickening. I hate stupid people. Jesus fucking Christ America. :(

also, I want to wear a dress. :( dresses are pretty.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 4, 2009)

...No. Just no. That is just disgusting. That's just inhuman. I'm listening to the MP3 now. They haven't even got onto that topic yet and I already hate them.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 4, 2009)

At least one of them had sense to defend Transgender children. I just feel sick after reading that. I doubt I could listen to the audio.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jun 4, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> At least one of them had sense to defend Transgender children. I just feel sick after reading that. I doubt I could listen to the audio.


You and me both.

This is beyond stupidity, this is just wrong. Idiot quacks on the radio D<


----------



## Zeph (Jun 4, 2009)

...Yeah, the audio was worse than I imagined. The woman who was protesting against the two men raised several good points (And shouted a lot!), but they just laughed at her and told her she was wrong and stupid. Urgh.


----------



## octobr (Jun 4, 2009)

They made a lot of gameshow noises too.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 4, 2009)

...

.......

.............

what


----------



## Zeph (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, I wasn't sure how to word that. But that was one of the most irritating things. "But they aren't freaks-" "_Eh-ehh!_"


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 4, 2009)

> States and Williams urged advocates of transgender children to "stop hiding behind research and laws," whose authority they wholeheartedly reject.


FUCKING PINKO LIBERAL QUEERS AND THEIR 'SCIENCE' AND 'LAW' EORJHFGJKZRGZ
Also, that 'common sense' thing, haha. I've been arguing with a particularly retarded Republican who keeps trying to refute my demands of proof that FOX News is more fair and balanced, which he claims to have, with 'then show me your common sense he he he.' He literally replied that to a whole bunch of my points which he should easily be able to go against if he was right. Then he called me dumb.
Republicans are children.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 4, 2009)

.....That's totally unfair. I bet they'll get fired when the complaints start rolling in. Those people are jerks. -growls-


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 4, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> That's sickening. I hate stupid people. Jesus fucking Christ America. :(


Becuase these three idiots represent our whole country, right.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm at a loss for words. It's hard for me to even consider people like this human.

But I am rofl-ing at that one line about "hiding behind research and law". It's almost like they realize how fucking stupid they are.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jun 4, 2009)

Holy shit I can't even breath I can't believe I just read that all not even going to try the audio what the fuck.
I quite honestly advocate removing these apes from the gene pool immediately via the most painful means available. I don't even have words anymore.
They're getting backlash, the station has already lost at least one major advertising contract, they've already been busted and fined for - get this - advocating violence against women. It's undoubtful to me they've just gotten themselves pulled, but dear sweet crap the damage they may have already done. I only imagine the redneck fathers with the processing speed of a rock hearing this and going to beat their son with a shoe because he's a tad girly. "That's not what boys do" HOLYSHITINDIVIDUALITY.
At least this Dawn one stood up against them but they went and yelled at her eeeeergh.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 4, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> Becuase these three idiots represent our whole country, right.


you know you're worse than like, other countries, right


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 4, 2009)

It's fine if you think that, but please don't use "Americans" when referring to people like this. As someone who has absolutely no control over the fact I live here, to be associated with low-life assholes like this is quite sickening. So don't do it. Please.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 4, 2009)

To be fair, the fact that US laws allow drivel like this to be broadcast in the first place is more than a little sickening. 

"Nausea" pretty much sums this whole disgrace up.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 4, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> To be fair, the fact that US laws allow drivel like this to be broadcast in the first place is more than a little sickening.


America prides itself in its Free Speech hardcore.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jun 4, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> To be fair, the fact that US laws allow drivel like this to be broadcast in the first place is more than a little sickening.
> 
> "Nausea" pretty much sums this whole disgrace up.


This is why Freedom of Speech is a double-edged sword in the US.

If this was in good ol' Blighty, they would be the most hated people in the country.

Though on the bright side (the size of a pin), this will attract attention to the TG community and they hopefully will get the support they need. Remember the battle for same-sex marriage?

It can start with a bashing, then the sympathy card is played unintentionally. There the public gives support and after a few years, it becomes accepted.

EDIT: Though I hate her shouting, I support the woman. She makes a valid point.


----------



## Keltena (Jun 5, 2009)

...I'm speechless. And kind of about to cry because what the _fuck_, humankind?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 5, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> This is why Freedom of Speech is a double-edged sword in the US.
> 
> If this was in good ol' *Thailand*, they would be the most hated people in the country.


Fixed.

They accept their transsexuals like no other in Thailand.

But, just a _liiiiittle_ bit south of that, *pokes location* these people would not just be accepted for bashing transsexuals, but probably lauded for it, too.


----------



## octobr (Jun 5, 2009)

on nausea: I actually did feel sick when I listened to it. No exaggeration, just queasiness. I also started yelling at the audio clip ... yeah.


----------



## J.T. (Jun 5, 2009)

WHY DO WE LET PEOPLE LIKE THIS LIVE


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 5, 2009)

...................
I'm speechless.
All I can say about this is that it's downright sickening to know that people like this even exist. I feel like throwing up, no joke.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 5, 2009)

Personally I don't think I'll listen to the audio.
How can some people live with so much hatred, it's extraordinary. Guys like these, O'Reilly, Hannity, etc look like they're either angry or happy with other people's misfortune 24/7.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 5, 2009)

> "Allowing transgenders to exist, pretty soon it becomes normal to fall in love with the animals," they said.


Because when gays started gaining acceptance, it became normal to fuck corpses.



> For his part, States bragged that if his own son were to ever dare put on a pair of high heels, States would beat his son with one of his own shoes. He urged parents whose own little boys expressed a desire to wear a dress to verbally abuse and degrade them as a viable response. "Because you know what? Boys don't wear high heel shoes. And in my house, they definitely don't wear high heels.


What a shite parent.

I mean, beating kids with shoes and verbally degrading them, yeesh... and what exactly is wrong with letting them dress up?

This kind of people makes me despair.


----------



## octobr (Jun 5, 2009)

i'm in despaaaaaaaair

They were calling this little Omaha transgirl a freak the entire time. Yelling at her parents for letting her switch to a public school so she could live as female. And they kept getting callers agreeing with them, like one guy who claimed he was a psychologist and said, 'I have a doctorate in psychology and these people are freaks.'


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 5, 2009)

wow. that is really, really disgusting.

i will be sending them a letter. you can count on it.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay, I gave a bit of the audio a listen, I felt my IQ drop.
Did anyone catch this Arnie guy berating _peanut allergies_ near the beginning before they went into the main rabble? For the love of gods I'm in tears over this man's sheer existence. Didn't make it much farther than that. Angry letters will be written.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jun 6, 2009)

L'il Dwagie said:


> Did anyone catch this Arnie guy berating _peanut allergies_ near the beginning before they went into the main rabble?


Yes, yes I did.

Also, he suggested *SHOCK-FUCKING-THEREPY.*
I don't even...GOD.


----------



## voltianqueen (Jun 6, 2009)

My god. This is disgusting. That Arnie guy said he was "open-minded" at the beginning, but...that doesn't seem like the case. >:/


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd like to see someone open his mind.
With a sledgehammer.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jun 6, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I'd like to his someone open his mind.
> With a sledgehammer.


Nice.


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 6, 2009)

holy shit. i hate people like this so much. i feel bad for that poor woman who has the guts to defend the transgender kids against those MANLY REAL MEN 

if you're thinking of writing to them, then i'll save you time, this is their email: rad@robarnieanddawn.com


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's a follow-up story with more information about what's happening with the station:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/michael-rowe/on-air-abuse-of-transgede_b_212121.html


----------



## nastypass (Jun 6, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I'd like to see someone open his mind.
> With a sledgehammer.


VOLUNTEERING


----------



## spaekle (Jun 6, 2009)

I just wrote them a rather pleasant letter. :]


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 6, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I just wrote them a rather pleasant letter. :]


Post it here, pretty please?

Also:


> "They did a segment about gays having blood on their knees from being bent over on the floor. And one about a 'pink taco, where Arnie is referring to a little six year old girl, saying she ought to go trick-or-treating as 'a pink taco.'"





> a "joke" about Sudden Infant Death Syndrome (SIDS)





> The hosts were criticizing the efforts of a Kansas woman named Jeanette Fennell who was campaigning to make SUV's safer [...] "When Mr. Peak told me the radio station was trashing me and calling me 'a whore', I immediately called and wanted to talk to the host, but they hung up on me.





> The September 13, 2002 segment involved one of the program hosts playing the role of a young boy describing how his father wanted to take photographs of him in the nude and show the youngster his erect penis.


What the fuck. How is this show _on air_? Maybe I'm being faggy and European but this shit would not fly over here. _Maybe_ in the newer EU countries and even that's iffy.

On a happy note, that news article linked me to this story which cheered me up immediately. So cute.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 6, 2009)

I really kind of held back as I was trying to be as civil as possible (ha), but here it is:



> I am writing to say that I, like so many others, am shocked and appalled at the content discussed on KRXQ and fully endorse any and all efforts to cut down advertising, fire Rob Williams and Arnie States, or even shut the station down.
> 
> It really says something about a man when he's so insecure about his masculinity that he needs to endorse violence against small children just because they have the courage to be themselves. These children are stronger than you monsters will ever be, because they are out facing a world with disgusting freaks like you in it, rather than making immature remarks about others to make themselves feel better through a medium where their faces are generally unknown to the public. You people are cowards.
> 
> ...


----------



## President Michael Wilson (Jun 6, 2009)

Ya'll are aware that the number of people who knew about this before the internet report could probably fit in a minivan, right


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 6, 2009)

President Michael Wilson said:


> Ya'll are aware that the number of people who knew about this before the internet report could probably fit in a minivan, right


Your point being.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 6, 2009)

so it doesn't make it okay for them to say that stuff.


----------



## Dinru (Jun 6, 2009)

THERE.
ARE.
NO.
WORDS.

Except: Speakle Oddberry you are awesome.

SO ANGRY NEED TO GO FAR FAR AWAY NOW


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jun 6, 2009)

These people need to have comon sense beaten into them with their own shoe.

And that is all I have to and want to say about this.


----------



## voltianqueen (Jun 7, 2009)

You should also post the response to your email, if you get one. :P


----------



## J.T. (Jun 7, 2009)

voltianqueen said:


> You should also post the response to your email, if you get one. :P


LOLOL THEY WERE JUST JOKES GUISE SEE IT'S ALL FUNNY RIGHT HAHAHAHAH TORTURING TRANSGENDER KIDS OLOLOL SO FUNNY wait why aren't you laughing.


----------



## octobr (Jun 7, 2009)

Anyone who's writing a letter -- be civil. Don't sink to their level. Remember you are representing people other than yourself.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 7, 2009)

Apparently they've already gotten people threatening to kill their families and stuff. 

http://www.robarnieanddawn.com/newsite/index.html

Through mp3 clips on their main page you can listen to them bawwww about  how they're the ones being bullied here and how no one can have opinions in this country any more. What they don't realize is that it's the fact that they were advocating hate crimes and violence against children, not that they find transpeople eewicky. :\

Interestingly enough, also new is a feature where you can see one of the hosts with his head shopped onto a female cheerleader's body?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 7, 2009)

> Through mp3 clips on their main page you can listen to them bawwww about how they're the ones being bullied here and how no one can have opinions in this country any more.


lol

of COURSE they can have opinions.

we're just having opinions back at them.

:)


----------



## Rwr4539 (Jun 9, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> http://www.robarnieanddawn.com/newsite/index.html


LOLOLOLOLOL

Also the caps are genuinely annoying.


----------



## Thorne (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh my god, and I thought there was a limit on how dumb a human being can be.
And the worst part is, as said, they're actually allowed to say that, on the radio, to the public.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 9, 2009)

So, yeah, they have taken down their site and replaced it with a notice saying they aren't broadcasting until Thursday, when they're apparently supposed to apologize.

Kind of funny that it took a big hit to the pocketbook for them to finally wise up and do this, but I guess we'll hear what they have to say.


----------



## J.T. (Jun 9, 2009)

Great. If they pull the "joke" card again, though, and I'm not putting it below them...

At least _some_thing can get through to them, which is more than I can say about a depressing number of people.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 10, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Republicans are children.


Don't insult children. It's not very nice. :/

Nice letter, Spaekle!

It's good to know that at least people are responding to this angrily.


----------

